# The Ultimate DM Screen and carry all



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 12, 2010)

chat over ont he Piazza got me thinking about DM screens...
I LOVE the 4th ed screen for 2 reasons:

1) they finally made one low enough, so you can work/see over it! Jeesh, no use having very tall ones, they get in the way too much. The DM can't see the board.

2) it is made of thick card, about damn time. thus it won't get damaged so easy 
Dunno about you all but DM screens always ended up needing taped up, lol.

So anyway, I decided to try and design my own "ultimate" DM screen and carry all.

this is the idea:

it unfolds like a painting/papering table. central section and 2 halves
it's deep enough to carry some stuff, maybe a PHB, notes, character sheets, pencils or whatever.
it's got it's own built in dice roller, so you never have to worry about losing dice, or loaning 'em to gits who lose 'em...
adjustable inserts of text for whatever system you want to use. Does mean you will have to print up tables, etc, but that's no biggie.

when it's finished I may put up blueprints (freebies) for it on me site for any folks wanting to build their own 

this is what I've cooked up so far
[sblock="SIlverblade's Ultimate Gm Screen"]





[/sblock]

work in progress as said.
I'd use magnets and thin clear sheet to sandwich text pages in, easy to swap that way

not sure on most economic/easy way to make the dice roller and keep it strong enough, idea being you flip it 180 degrees, dice fall bottom of tubes (2 halved tubes for percentile)
a large collar (fixed to housing) enclosing a flanged rim (fixed to dice tubes) is probably strongest, but without a machine shop etc hard to make that.
simple rivet's kind of weak and leaves rivet/washer proud on other side which is ugly.
Hm?
may hunt ebay for rollers and such

building it in a CAD program (Rhino) so it's accurate.


----------



## cattoy (Jun 12, 2010)

Interesting approach to the die roller, I'm not sure I'd ever use such a design - not terribly useful if you need to roll two d6s or d8s or so on...

God help you if you try to use it for Scion...


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 17, 2010)

Cheers, folks! 
lol true enough when it comes to multiple dice rolls...

well, bit more work
decided to ditch the dice roller, put in little shelves for dice, stationary or munchies
other fold out has a partition so you can keep pencils, paper etc in it.
all sized to fit the 4th ed core books 

can put up plans for it if folk want. 
[sblock="Ultimate Dm Screen etc"]







that's a 3D render, in case folk don't get that 

based it on 5 mm thick perspex, folk would have to dovetail/glue etc of course if they want ot build it.

advantage of the perspex is, the main part is of course, see through, so DM, or player if they use it, can see through as much or as little as they want
just print out whatever tables you need, sellotape them inside in whatever way you want 

need to work out how what kind of closure device to use to fasten it, and handles
[/sblock]


----------



## Haxor295 (Jun 17, 2010)

please do!!! this is fantastic!!!


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jun 17, 2010)

At the moment, my "combination GM screen and hold-all" consists of "my open laptop sitting beside my open briefcase".  Between them they hold nearly everything (also have a laptop bag filled with additional source books) as well as block the players' view of what I've got open in front of me.

Your design looks way better, though.

I'm tending to the idea that my ideal gaming set-up would be a chair/computer/laptop/gaming table combination - not in the least portable but it would be way cool - especially in a dedicated gaming room decorated in an appropriate style for the genre.  (In my case, probably looking like someone's personal "bat-cave" with weapon racks, screens showing various changing scenes, computers, hatches and warning signs etc...)


----------



## pukunui (Jun 17, 2010)

That looks pretty awesome!



Silverblade The Ench said:


> I LOVE the 4th ed screen for 2 reasons:
> 
> 1) they finally made one low enough, so you can work/see over it! Jeesh, no use having very tall ones, they get in the way too much. The DM can't see the board.
> 
> ...



They did one like that for _Star Wars Saga Edition_ before D&D 4e even came out ... just sayin' is all.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 18, 2010)

ta folks! 

Pukuni
well, I only bought the star wars main book, for my cousin who's a SW fanatic hehe 

anyway, more work!

made a 1mm gap around all the drawer bottom/sides, that should keep 'em loose and allow some leeway in bulding. Plastic does get a bit tight over time with dust n' stuff, since this will be hand built gotta allow for non-machine precision etc.

added a "dice tower" to roll 'em down inside as requested by a fella on the WOTC forums. note circular hole ot pop dice in, big enough to take a true Zocchi d100! 
little dish flips down at bottom as a pan for all the dice to roll into.

made side panels/wings a bit deeper (5 cm depth)

now, should I make the main panel big enough to take an A4 pad though? 
would then need lengthened by +3cm, at moment it will fit any 3rd/4th ed core book with about 2 cm depth left for sticking a sheet of paper with tables etc as a DM screen on inside, plus character sheets, paper and so forth.
may make it deeper as well, to 5 Cm total depth as per the wings/side.

Plans: should I add dovetailing to the plans for strong assembly, or leave that to whoever makes it to figure out for themselves? 
with industrial super glue/epoxy it should be storng enough I THINK without dovetails, but...dovetails  = much stronger but are lot trickier to cut out.

been a hell of a long time since I did such crafting, so this is all plan/theoretical!

preview pics









full sized here
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/rhino/2010/dmscreen4.jpg
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/rhino/2010/dmscreen6.jpg


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jun 18, 2010)

Dude, if the finished product winds up looking half as good as the renderings of your design, it's gonna be a winner.

And when they display it in the shops they should have it set out exactly as your rendering - with mini, dice, book, pencil - it shows it off brilliantly.


----------



## Aberzanzorax (Jun 18, 2010)

A couple of ideas (it's awesome by the way).

1. I like the idea of utilizing the side panels for drawers, but I note that there would be issues during play of using those drawers. What if they pulled out to the far side (sideways drawers) instead of forward facing as you have them?

2. I'd love to see this somehow crisscrossed with metal. (In a wide grid maybe?) Reason being the use of magnets. Our group uses magnets for initiative and we just move em around when people delay or whatever. That would be something great to have a see through feature with. Get a magnet with pc names on both sides and the dm can move em around and the players can still see em. Perhaps it would be like a thin card with magnets on the two sides about the same size as the metal lines on the screen?

3. I think with metal borders, magnets could also be used for clipping on the papers you would need.

4. For dice...if you want to still have a "dice roller" why not include multiple colored dice, perhaps along with a "key". I.E. include 5d6's...all of different colors. The key says which ones to count (like 1 green, 2 red, 3 blue etc). You need to roll 2d6? Roll em all and add green and red, ignoring the rest.

5. The dice roller you have with the ramps is cool, but seems like wasted space the way it is. I think it'd be worth refining and keeping though.


----------



## pukunui (Jun 18, 2010)

Silverblade The Ench said:


> Pukuni
> well, I only bought the star wars main book, for my cousin who's a SW fanatic hehe



No worries. Just wanted to point out that the 4e one wasn't the first. In fact, WotC did a landscape GM screen for D&D 3.5 as well, but it was still made of thin card rather than boardgame material. AFAIK, the SWSE GM screen is the first landscape + heavy boardgame cardstock one. They proved popular enough that WotC continued with the design for the 4e screens as well. It was definitely a good idea on their part.

Regarding the dice roller: does it need to take up the whole left wing? Could it be a bit more vertical? I'm just thinking of that "ultimate dm screen" thing that's shaped like a castle wall with two big towers in the middle that can act as dice rollers. They're not very big horizontally, but they're quite tall. I don't know what exactly is inside them, though.


----------



## Asmor (Jun 18, 2010)

I like the magnet idea a lot... Especially if there were a metal strip along the top central edge so that you could stick papers up there easily. Alternatively, some alligator clips would work as well, but would be bulkier...

The circular opening for the dice roller seems like it would be a bit awkward. Why not have an opening at the top instead so you can drop the dice in?

Also, one idea might be to have the bottom of the dice roller elevated an inch or two, to free up a little bit of table space and make it a bit easier to fit things underneath...


----------



## Stormonu (Jun 18, 2010)

perhaps you should rearrange the portion that holds the book, so you could place it in the screen area opened (with some sort of system to hold it open on the page you're looking for.  It does make it taller, but perhaps more useful if it was holding a module (so you could see the encounter as a two-page spread).

Also, some sort of flip-down mat (that can hold a sheet of tables or other information) might not be a bad addition.

PS: Back in '94, TSR made a plastic case called a Player's Pack that could store a PHB, dice, pencils, character sheets and whatnot in what looked like a plastic briefcase.  There was one for each of the major class divisions: Fighter (+Paladin & Ranger), Cleric (+Druid), Rogue (+Bard) and Wizard.  It also came with a pad of graph paper, TSR pencil, set of dice, a set of 3 PC metal miniatures, character sheets and a mini-screen (showing XP needed per level, THAC0, saves, spells per day, weapon/non-weapon proficiencies per level and hit dice).  Lastly, it came with an 8-page beginner's guide (with one page on painting the included minis).

http://www.waynesbooks.com/images/graphics/playerpackfighter.jpg


----------



## Scurvy_Platypus (Jun 18, 2010)

One thing about doing a dice tower type thing is noise. It's going to make a horroriffic racket the way you've got it set up. Apply some green felt material (or anything else relatively smooth but sound deadening) to the parts where the dice hit as well as where the dice are landing.

For your shelves, I'd do one of those really thin bits of magnetic metal you can get in hobby stores. Cover it with felt or whatever so it looks nice and cuts down on the noise again. As well, by doing the metal strip with felt over it, you can then drop a small rare earth magnet into your figure's base and then it will "stick" to the shelf; it'll help prevent having multiple minis rolling around on a shelf and scratching each other's paint jobs. If you stick spare dice in there instead of minis, again the felt is deadening the sound of the dice bouncing around.


----------



## pukunui (Jun 18, 2010)

Stormonu said:


> perhaps you should rearrange the portion that holds the book, so you could place it in the screen area opened (with some sort of system to hold it open on the page you're looking for.  It does make it taller, but perhaps more useful if it was holding a module (so you could see the encounter as a two-page spread).



Or you could leave the slot for the book and have a panel that folds out on the inside or something on which you can prop open a book or module at an angle. This would enable you to have the thing open in front of you without it making the screen any taller. And by making it foldable, you'd still be able to fold the whole thing up for carrying. I don't know if that makes any sense though.



> PS: Back in '94, TSR made a plastic case called a Player's Pack that could store a PHB, dice, pencils, character sheets and whatnot in what looked like a plastic briefcase.  There was one for each of the major class divisions: Fighter (+Paladin & Ranger), Cleric (+Druid), Rogue (+Bard) and Wizard.  It also came with a pad of graph paper, TSR pencil, set of dice, a set of 3 PC metal miniatures, character sheets and a mini-screen (showing XP needed per level, THAC0, saves, spells per day, weapon/non-weapon proficiencies per level and hit dice).  Lastly, it came with an 8-page beginner's guide (with one page on painting the included minis).
> 
> http://www.waynesbooks.com/images/graphics/playerpackfighter.jpg



Hey, I remember those! The thief's screen and the fighter's screen and that! I remember thinking it was kind of weird that they were offering screens for the players. I never knew they came with miniatures though.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks folks! 

various points:

dice roller needs a large round opening, in case folk want to use actual d100s or other odd larger dice like d30s, or as I have a huge d12 with crit hit locations 





the dice roller is for fun! 

Dice roller opening is best not be on the top, IMHO, as the "top" is the actual physical case that holds it all together, putting a hole that big in it, is a bad idea strength wise...though it shouldn't matter much with the bracing the "ramps" make, I guess?
however, it does leave an opening to the outside...what if folk had left dice inside the dice roller and they fall out?

dice tower castles as you note, work on exact same principle inside 
however I do not want to make stuff sticking out of this: I want it all neat, easy to carry and smooth externally.

yes dice towers make noise :/ this is why I went with a roller instead originally
however, yes you could put rubber, cork or whtever on top of the rmaps, or make the ramps of softer plastic 

The dice roller "tray" may need lifted higher, to stop it being so low books etc on table get in way
that is a good point, hm! since it hinges, and the area at back of it is also flat, dice would fall onto the flat area at back anyway, but your point is valid
i like the flip out tray as it's big enough to hold lots of dice if say you use 12d6 for some game systems
if the tray was much narrower and slid out through the side of the "wing/fly half" it would be much smaller and prone to falling out completely unless I put in a "Nub" (see below), where as the swivelling version is broad and cannot come off. hm, interesting idea though with next bit

make the drawers pull out through the narrow side
that has merit. it would let that big front on side stay soild in 1 piece, so you could put things on it.
need to put small "nubs" to stop drawer pulling out entirely though, you put a small block, above the drawer so back of drawer hits the nub when almost fully pulled out, you can rotate the drawer to pull it out though if need be.

the main area I wouldn't want criss crossed with metal, as that would ruin the benefits of transparency.
instead, having a frame, 4 strips, maybe +one up the centre, would be a good idea 
and, if make the drawers on right hand side fly leaf come out from the narrow end/side, instead of "front", that would leave a nice big flat area to put a similar arrangement up for whatever you wish tostick on their with magnets, more tables, initiative markers etc.

I still have the Wizard's Player Pack!!  bit worse for wear though, lol. really good idea, got one for pal as a present as well.

I've been using magnets on bases of my figures for a long time 
originally it was the plastic stripping, now I buy tiny magnets as they are very thin, perfect for putting on bases of say the WOTC minis, as they are so damn light they get knocked aorund too easily.
I have the Dark Platypus magnetic mat, HOWEVER, it has problems, I thought it would be soft very flexible like a Chessex mat, instead, it's thin kind of rigid and very heavy, so IMHO, it's best kept as a permanent mat on a table, or if you don't mind carrying 4inch square x3' long box it's in and 2kg?? weight. (Players should remember, DM's have to carry a lot if they have to come to YOUR house...*cough*)
but, it is magnetic, gridded, and can use erasable markers on it, so, it is good otherwise 
i have their wall sections, and an older magnetic based plastic wall system from another company, so having wall sections standing up on the grid is cool

thanks for all the input, folks!


----------



## Mark (Jun 18, 2010)

Good stuff.

Rather than a drawer at the bottom of the dice roller, can there be a tray that hinges out when the shield is open, maybe with a last ramp at the bottom/inside of the roller to ensure the dice roll out into the tray?


----------



## MadLordOfMilk (Jun 18, 2010)

I like it!  The only problem I foresee is that it doesn't _seem _very friendly to posting more references than what'll fit in the middle panel - d'oh!

Though, FWIW, those drawers might be a pain to use unless you have enough space to keep the panel with them wide enough out, which means cramped space would be even more annoying. That is, if it's only exactly at 90 degrees, those drawers are gonna be moving right up against the edge of the other panel, that sort of thing.

Of course, IMO, little shelves would work just as well.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 19, 2010)

ta for all the ideas/thoughts! 

yet more work...abotu finished IMHO

1) made the drawers come out the side of the right hand side "leaf".
cut the drawer pieces up so as they slot together for strength when building 'em.

2) added "magnetic strips" be it thin steel or plasticized magnet stripping
usign tiny thin magnets you can then stick DM sheets or whatevr, change as need.

3) like #2, on the right hand "leaf", inset it 2 mm. 
can put card with magnets, or magnetic white card etc, characters name & initiative count written in dry erase marker, easy way to track initiative and change it each encounter.






big pic
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/rhino/2010/dmscreen8.jpg


----------



## falcarrion (Jun 19, 2010)

with all the segestions you might want to concider 2 different ones.
Other wise you might get the swiss army knife of DM screens. Too many items and some items only used by a few people.

Like one versoin with out the dice roller and one with..etc...


----------



## falcarrion (Jun 19, 2010)

heres another idea. Room for a small magnetic white board. you could use it as initative tracker and being magnetic you could pin notes on it with magnets.


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jun 19, 2010)

Now, how about one that will hold 2 Chromebooks, CP2020 core book, "Listen Up, You Primitive Screwheads", Night City source book, 9 A4 plastic pocket folders (6 10-pocket, 2 40-pocket and a 20-pocket), an A4 refill, 4 small spiral-bound notepads, 24 assorted pencils/pens, 4 sets of dice, laptop computer, folding stand for laptop, second 15" monitor and 2 speakers...  

Doesn't have to be transparent, dice tower is not necessary (but a baize-lined A4-sized tray that folds out/down for me to throw the dice into would be nice)

Second monitor faces the players, so it could possibly be built into the middle section of the GM screen, facing the players.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 19, 2010)

falcarion
that's what the pic above yer thread shows, basically 

ok, started work on the plans. Been ages since I did technical drawing, lol. will take a day or two I guess 

Small versions












Large
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/adnd/dmscreen/left_tray.gif
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/adnd/dmscreen/dice_cup.gif


----------



## Mark (Jun 20, 2010)

Is that "riser" tilted so the dice tumble out into the tray when it is extended?


----------



## falcarrion (Jun 20, 2010)

True but a magnetic white board would be more advantageous.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 20, 2010)

Mark
the Riser isn't tilted, if the riser is tilted, if the DM uses a lot of dice, say Shadowrun and tons of D6s, there may not be room for 'em all, you see? i'ts designed as an extension of the tray, not merely where the dice fall

besides it's easy to get the dice out (plenty of space for hand to get in) and most dice will have sufficent energy to bounce a little so, likley they'll roll into the cup, but not too much energy as the ramps' small height and sideways set up prevent great outward motion.

in fact, you could even dispense with the cup and riser if wish, just have a small strip at bottom to stop dice falling out, but again, then there'd not much room for lots of dice.

Hey, everyone has different tastes/needs 

Falcarrion
aye, but it's fitting a magnetic whiteboard IN that could be a problem, depending on thickness 

I have inset the side there 4mm total, the panel is 2mm thick perspex, so there's a 2mm gap left  between it and the edge, giving enough room for magnetic stripping/plaques. So your magnetic whiteboard would need to fit in there.

I also wanted all the construction to be perpsex, clear, for looks.
but, again, nothing to stop someone doing a little redesigning of their own version


----------

